# التصنيع المرن (الرشيق)



## نظامي (11 أبريل 2008)

الأخوة الاعزاء، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كنت من فترة قد بدأت بإعداد مواضيع عن التصنيع الرشيق، واليوم أضع بين أيديكم ملفاً كاملاً عن الموضوع وسيبقى في المستقبل إن شاء الله ان اتناول المهارات المكملة والمساعدة لتطبيق التصنيع المرن... أسأل الله أن يفيدنا جميعاً.


----------



## samehnour (11 أبريل 2008)

موضوع مكتوب بشكل جيد. وشيء جميل أن نبدا في الاهتمام بهذا النظام المميز في فكره وأدواته.

أنا أيضا أحاول الكتابة في هذا الموضوع ولكن مازالت لم أنته من شرح عناصر ثقافة هذا النظام
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2008/01/03/a251207/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2008/01/19/f030108/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2008/03/11/ab080308/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2008/03/15/a10032008/

وأتمنى أن يستكمل المهندس نظامي كتابته في الموضوع.

شكرا


----------



## نظامي (11 أبريل 2008)

شكراً أخي المهندس سامح على الرد، وموضوعك في المدونة مرجع موسع لمن أراد الاستزادة من هذا النظام


----------



## SaudiArabia (13 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لك أخى الكريم على هذا المرفق الرائع


----------



## عبزول (15 أبريل 2008)

*lean construction and lean health*

الرجاء تزويدي بمواد علميه مفصله عن المواضيع التاليه
lean construction
lean health​


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

بالتوفيق والى الامام


----------



## م المصري (25 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك بشده يا نظامي .... 

تابع و لا تتوقف .....


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (25 أبريل 2008)

الاستفاده من تجارب وتقنيات وخبرات الذين سبقونا في التصنيع يعطينا فرصه اكبر في خلق صناعه علي اسس ثابته وخاليه من المشاكل الي حد كبير . فمشكورالاخ الزميل على هذه المشاركه في التجربه


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (8 يونيو 2008)

its important topic in manufacturing tools
go head..


----------



## مصنع البلاستيك (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور 
موضوع ممتاز
ويفيد في المصانع والتنظيم


----------



## أنلييزر (16 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## مراعي (26 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك

موضوع ممتاز وشيق*​


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## أحمد يحيى أنيس (4 أغسطس 2008)

نشكر كاتب المقال على المجهود الواضح في هذا المقال 
للأسف في والوطن العربي نحتاج للكثير حتى نصل الى مفهوم المخزون الصفري
وهذا المفهوم ابتدعه اليابانيون بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية نظراً لمحدودية الموارد وضيق المخازن


----------



## raidan (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم،

انا للاسف أخترت موضوع التصنيع المرن او الرشيق وتطبيقه في الشرق الاوسط كموضوع بحث (إجباري) ولكن وصلت إلى طريق مسدود لانني لم استطع العثور على شركه عربيه تستخدم التصنيع المرن او الرشيق . الرجاء منكم مساعدتي بذكر الشركات التي تبنت التصنيع المرن في نظام تصنيعها وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## حسن عمر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

تشكر على هذا الموضوع الجيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.المهند (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*التصنيع الرشيق*

اسمحولي بهذه المداخله والمشاركه..........

تعريفه: الغاء النشاطات او الاعمال التي لا تضيف قيمة للمنتج النهائي خلال التصنيع واعتبرارها بانها Waste نفايات, وتحسين الاداء بزيادة الاعمال التي تضيف للمنتج. adding value activitis;وذلك باستخدام ادوات ونظريات مختلفه توصنا الى التصنيع الرشيق, ومن امثلة (يقال انها 7 وقد تكون اكثر) non adding value activities , الوقت الذي يبذل لنقل المنتج من محطه لاخرى كذلك المسافات المقطوعه transportation , ايضا المخزون المؤقت لانتظار تشغيل القطعه التاليه وغيرها work in Process inventory كلها تعتبر من النفايات التي لا تعطي قيمه مضافه للمنتج.

الادوات المساعده: منها استخدام الاتمته Automation والتحول الى الانتاج الخلوي Cell design قد يستخدم الروبوت للربط بين خلايا الانتاج المختلفه.

كذلك JIT وهنا تتم محاولة تقليص المخزون للمواد الخام لاقصى مايمكن, مخزونك هو ماتحتاجه لانتاجك في الوقت الراهن.

كذلك 5S (Shine, Sort, Standardize....وتهتم بالترتيب ووضع كل شيء في المكان المناسب لسهولة الوصول والتعامل, ونظافة مكان العمل,ووضع قواعد للعمل. Standardize

قد تغير في اسلوب التصنيع او في تصميم المنتج للوصول الى التصنيع الرشيق.
وادوات اخرى.

وللوصول الى التصنيع الرشيق يجب ان يصبح ثقافة وعاده لجميع من له علاقه بالانتاج: العامل والمهندس والمدير والمورد ويجب عقد جلسات تثقيفيه وتدريبيه للجميع.

والموضوع يطول وهذه مقدمة لما عندي من افكار حيث اني قمت بعمل مشروع و خطه تصنيع للانتاج الرشيق بمصنع لانتاج Exhaust systems , 

ان شاء الله ساقوم بوضع عدة كتب ومقالات عن الموضوع للفائده العامه وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق.


----------



## khdkhaled (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khdkhaled (29 ديسمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks indeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## طارق خالد الحسن (7 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك لأول مرة أرى ترجمة بهذه الدقة لنظام Lean Manufacturing أنا من عشاق هذه المدرسة ومن متتبعيها باستمرار. وكنت محظوظا بأن سخر الله لي مديرا مميزا يعتبر من رواد هذه المدرسة في المنطقة العربية، وتمكنا من تنفيذ العديد من أدوات هذا النظام الأساسية التي ذكرتها في تقريرك وذلك في أكثر من شركة في الأردن

شكرا لك وان شاء الله قريبا سأساهم معك في هذه الفكرة الرائعة إذا سمحت لي.


----------



## طارق خالد الحسن (12 يناير 2009)

تاريخ "كايزن"

لقد نشأت مفاهيم و أساليب كايزن في اليابان وتحديدا في شركة تويوتا قبل أكثر من خمسين سنة. فبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية عانت شركة تويوتا كغيرها من الشركات اليابانية من نتائج الحرب و الاقتصاد المتدهور و أرادت أن تعيد تنظيمها و تلحق بمثيلاتها من شركات السيارات الأمريكية و التي كانت إنتاجيتها تفوق إنتاجية شركة تويوتا بعشرة أضعاف. و كانت شركتا فورد وجنرال موتورز، أكبر شركتي صناعة السيارات في شمال أمريكا، تعمل بنظام الإنتاج الكمي الذي أسسه هنري فورد في بداية القرن العشرين و الذي اعتمد على إنتاج أعداد كبيرة من السيارات من نوع معين.

بدأ كيشيري تويودا رحلته في صناعة السيارات عام 1933 عندما قام بتأسيس شركة تويوتا لصناعة السيارات. و كانت عائلة تويودا المقيمة في نوغويا القريبة من طوكيو عائلة عريقة في مجال الصناعة حيث كان ساكيشي تويودا، والد كيشيري تويودا، مؤسسا لشركة تويودا للنسيج و مخترعا لآلات النسيج الأوتومايكية التي كانت الأولى من نوعها في العالم. و كان يراود ساكيشي تويودا حلم بأن يقوم بإنتاج سيارة يابانية حيث قام ابنه كيشيري بتحقيق حلم و الده و أنشأ مصنعا للسيارات بعد أن باع حق الملكية لبعض منتجات والده لأحدى شركات النسيج البريطانية. كان كيشيري قد درس الهندسة الميكانيكية في جامعة طوكيو و كان معروفا بشغفه الكبير بمحركات السيارات.

بدأت شركة تويوتا عملها بإنتاج بعض النماذج من سيارات الصالون الصغيرة، إلا أن الحرب العالمية الثانية أجبرت شركة تويوتا على إنتاج مركبات النقل الكبيرة لصالح الجيش الياباني. بعد أن وضعت الحرب أوزارها و تردت الأوضاع الاقتصادية في اليابان اضطرت الشركة إلى إقالة 1700 عامل مما أدى إلى حدوث اضطرابات كبيرة بين صفوف عمال الشركة الذين رفضوا قبول قرار الشركة بإقالتهم، فبادر مدير الشركة، كيشيري تويودا، إلى الاستقالة من عمله، حيث كان هذا الإجراء هو التقليد السائد في اليابان مما أدى إلى حل المشكلة العمالية و مغادرة العمال الشركة. عهدت العائلة حينذاك إلى أيجي تويودا، و هو ابن عم شيكيري، أن يتولى منصب المدير العام لشركة تويوتا.

كان إيجي تويودا أيضا مهندسا ميكانيكيا حيث عمل في الشركة منذ تخرجه من جامعة طوكيو عام 1936. قام أيجي برحلة تاريخية إلى الولايات المتحدة في عام 1950 حيث زار شركتي فورد و جنرال موتورز و اضطلع على أسلوب العمل في هاتين الشركتين. و بعد عودته إلى اليابان أوكل إلى مدير إنتاجه الفذ تاييشي أونو أن يلحق بركب الولايات المتحدة و أن يزيد من إنتاجية شركة تويوتا لتضاهي إنتاجية الشركات الأمريكية التي فاقتها بعشرة أضعاف.


قام تاييشي أونو بدوره بزيارة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و اضطلع على أسلوب الإنتاج الذي كان سائدا في كل من الشركتين العملاقتين، إلا أن أونو لم يشأ أن يقلد ما شاهده هناك و لكنه نظر إلى أسلوب الإنتاج الكمي بعين فاحصة و عرف بقرار نفسه أن أسلوب العمل القائم في أمريكا لا يناسب شركة تويوتا بتاتا و لا بد من إعادة النظر بأسلوب الإنتاج هذا و ابتكار أسلوب جديد يناسب متطلبات و ظروف السوق في اليابان.

شاهد أونو أن أسلوب الإنتاج الكمي يناسب سوق الولايات المتحدة الكبير لأن هذا الأسلوب يعمل على إنتاج عدد كبير من نوع و نموذج واحد من السيارات. و كان هنري فورد الذي طور هذا الأسلوب صاحب المقولة المشهورة: "يمكنك أن تختار أي لون من سيارة فورد موديل ت شريطة أن يكون هذا اللون هو اللون الأسود" و هذا دليل على عدم تمكن أسلوب الإنتاج الكمي و خاصة في بداية تطويره من إنتاج سوى نوع و نموذج و لون واحد من السيارات. إلا أن السوق الياباني كان صغيرا مقارنة بالسوق الأمريكي و لا يمكن أن يستوعب إنتاجا كبيرا من نوع واحد من السيارات أضف إلى ذك أن المستهلك الياباني بطبعه محبا للتنويع.

شاهد أونو أيضا أن أسلوب الإنتاج الكمي يعتمد على آلات ضخمة تقوم بإنتاج عدد كبير من قطع السيارات و بسبب ضخامة هذه الآلات و صعوبة إعادة تجهيزها لإنتاج قطعة أخرى فإنها تقوم بإنتاج عدد كبير جدا من كل قطعة حيث يتم تخزين هذه القطع نصف المصنعة في مستودعات كبيرة داخل المصنع. و تحتاج هذه الأعداد الكبيرة من القطع إلى رافعات شوكية كبيرة لنقلها من مكان إلى آخر لمتابعة إنتاجها.

استنتج أونو أنه ليس من الممكن اتباع هذا الأسلوب في شركة تويوتا لأنه لم يتوفر لدى شركة تويوتا المال الكافي لشراء هذه الآلات الضخمة و لا المكان المتسع لاستيعاب الكم الهائل من الآلات و المعدات و لا المستودعات الكبيرة لتخزين المواد الخام و القطع نصف المصنعة. إلا أن أونو أيضا درس هذا الأسلوب بعناية ووجد أن الوقت الذي يتطلبه إنتاج سيارة واحدة طويل جدا نظرا للكميات الكبيرة المنتجة من كل مادة و الأيام الطويلة التي تنتظرها هذه المواد في الطوابير الطويلة أمام الآلات. كما وجد أن المواد تسير في رحلات طويلة داخل المصنع حتى تصل إلى خطوط التجميع و أن معظم هذا الوقت يمضي في الانتظار و التخزين و التنقل. و اعتبر أونو هذا الوقت الضائع في الانتظار و التخزين و التنقل هو هدر لا يضيف أي قيمة فعلية باتجاه تحويل هذه المواد إلى منتجات نهائية تدخل في تجميع السيارات.

و بذلك خلص أونو إلى أن أسلوب الإنتاج الكمي يحتوي على هدر كبير في الوقت و المواد و العدد الكبير من العمال و فكر بأنه إذا تمكن من تقليل هذا الهدر أو التخلص منه فإنه يستطيع أن يسرع في عملية الإنتاج و يتمكن من تسيير المواد بانسيابية و بسرعة وهذا بدون شك يؤدي إلى رفع الإنتاجية.

أعجب أونو بنظام تزويد البضائع في محلات السوبرماركت في الولايات المتحدة. و قد وجد أونو أن البضائع التي يأخذها المشتري من الرف و يضعها في سلة مشترياته تعوض بنفس الكمية و توضع بنفس المكان في غضون ساعات. ففكر أونو أن هذا الأسلوب الفعال يمكن أيضا أن يستخدم في الصناعة و بناء عليه يمكن إنتاج كميات محدودة من كل مادة بحيث يتم تعويض ما تم استهلاكه بتصنيع كمية مماثلة تماما كما يحدث في السوبرماركت و بذلك يمكن تقليل عدد المواد نصف المصنعة إلى حد كبير و بالتالي تقليل الحيز المطلوب لخزن هذه المواد و كذلك زيادة سرعة حركة المواد داخل المصنع.

لقد استنتج أونو أن نظام السوبرماركت هو نظام “سحب” بينما نظام الإنتاج الكمي هو نظام “دفع”. المقصود بنظام السحب أن المشتري يسحب المادة من مكانها على الرف فيتم سحب نفس الكمية من المادة من المستودع الفرعي لتعويضها و بالتالي يتم سحب نفس الكمية من المستودع الرئسيي أو من المزود. و نرى هنا أن عملية التزويد لا تتم إلا بعد أن يقوم المشتري بسحب المواد.

 و المقصود بنظام الدفع أن المواد الخام تدفع إلى الإنتاج بأكبر كمية ممكنة و هذه المواد تدفع بدورها إلى المراحل اللاحقة و بأكبر كمية يمكن للآلات أن تنتجها. و يعود استخدام نظام الدفع إلى سببين رئيسين. السبب الأول هو نظام محاسبة التكاليف التقليدي الذي يقضي بأن استغلال هذه الآلات بأقصى طاقة ممكنة يؤدي إلى تقليل كلفة المادة المنتجة و خاصة أن معظم هذه الآلات ضخمة و غالية الثمن و يفضل استغلالها بالكامل و ذلك بإنتاج أكبر كمية ممكنة من المواد. و السبب الثاني أن إعادة تجهيز هذه الآلات لإنتاج قطعة جديدة من حيث تغيير القوالب و العدد يتطلب وقتا و جهدا كبيرين فلذلك يعمد إلى إنتاج أكبر قدر من نفس المادة قبل التحويل إلى مادة جديدة.

لقد اسنتج أونو أيضا أن الضرر الناتج من زيادة عدد المواد نصف المصنعة هو ليس فقط في الحيز أو المستودعات الكبيرة المطلوبة لخزن هذه المواد و ما يترتب على ذلك من كلفة في التخزين و لكن الضرر الأكبر الذي استنتجه أونو هو أن إنتاج كميات كبيرة من هذه المواد يؤدي إلى صعوبة اكتشاف الأخطاء و العيوب التصنيعية و كذلك صعوبة تحديد هذه الأخطاء و صعوبة معالجتها. فكون هذه المواد تنتج على شكل دفعات كبيرة فإن اكتشاف خطأ ما في عدد من المواد سواء بالصدفة أو من خلال التفتيش و التدقيق من قبل مفتشي الجودة المنتشرين في المصنع، يؤدي إلى رفض الدفعة بالكامل فيتم إعادة تصنيعها أو إتلافها و هذا يعتبر هدر لا مبرر له. أضف إلى ذلك أن وجود كميات كبيرة من كل مادة لا يتطلب من القائمين على الإنتاج أن يقوموا بالبحث و التقصي عن السبب الرئيسي للخطأ و محاولة معالجته أو منع تكرار حدوثه و ذلك لأنه دائما يتوفر احتياط من كل مادة حيث يتم استبدال أي مادة معطوبة أو غير مطابقة للمواصفات بمادة أخرى صالحة دون أن يؤثر ذلك على سير الإنتاج.

و قد استنتج أونو أيضا أن وجود كميات كبيرة من كل مادة يغطي على عيوب كثيرة قد تحدث داخل المصنع و منها تعطل الآلات. ففي حال تعطل آلة ما لا يوجد ضرورة ملحة لإصلاحها فورا أو البحث و التقصي عن السبب الرئيسي لحدوث العطل و محاولة معالجته و منع تكراره و ذلك لأن المواد الموجودة تكفي لمتابعة الإنتاج على الآلات المطلوبة في خطوات التصنيع اللاحقة دون التأثير على سير الإنتاج.

لقد ظهرت الصورة جلية تماما في عقل أونو و عرف تماما ما يريد أن يفعله عندما يعود من رحلته، فقد درس الخطة بعناية و وضع الخطوط العريضة لعمله المقبل مع أنه أدرك مدى صعوبة المهمة و الوقت الطويل الذي يحتاجه للتنفيذ. و بعد عودة تاييشي أونو إلى أرض الوطن عرض أفكاره الجديدة على إيجي تويودا الذي اقتنع فورا بآراء أونو الجديدة و باشر الاثنان بالتطبيق الفوري. 

عرف الأسلوب الجديد الذي تبناه تاييشي أونو بأسلوب "الإنتاج في الوقت المحدد" و ذلك لأن المواد تنتج بالكمية و الوقت الذي تتطلبه المرحلة القادمة دون أي زيادة. فلا يتم إنتاج أي مادة إلا بعد أن يصدر طلب إنتاج بهذه المادة من المرحلة اللاحقة حيث يحدد في طلب الإنتاج الكمية اللازمة و الزمن المطلوب أن تصل فيه هذه المواد إلى المرحلة اللاحقة. و هذا تطبيق لنظام السحب الذي تم شرحه سابقا.

و قد عمد أونو إلى تقليل عدد القطع المنتجة في كل دفعة على كل آلة بهدف تحسين انسيابية حركة المواد. كان أونو يحاول أن يصل إلى إنتاج قطعة واحدة فقط في كل مرحلة و حتى يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك كان لا بد من ابتكار وسيلة للتقليل من الزمن المطلوب لتجهيز الآلات و استبدال القوالب حتى يتسنى له إجراء تبديل سريع من قطعة إلى قطعة أخرى. و فيما كانت بعض الآلات تحتاج إلى يوم كامل لتبديل القوالب و التجهيز لإنتاج قطعة جديدة، إلآ أن أونو استطاع ابتكار أسلوب ذكي جدا يخفض زمن التبديل إلى دقائق معدودة.

كما ركز أونو على استغلال وقت العمال إلى أبعد الحدود، فكان يعتقد بأن وقت العمال أهم بكثير من وقت الآلات و يجب أن يقوم العامل باستغلال كل ثانية من وقته و أن يتعلم كيف يستخدم كلتا يديه في آن واحد تجنبا لأي هدر قد ينتج من جراء حركة اليدين الزائدة في البحث عن العدد أو مناولة المواد و لذلك قام أونو بتشكيل خلايا إنتاجية بحيث تضم كل خلية عدد معين من الآلات المرتبة على شكل نصف دائري ومتراصة بحيث يقوم عامل أو مجموعة من العمال بالحركة داخل الخلية و الانتقال من آلة إلى لأخرى من خلال حركات مدروسة و متكررة.

و حتى يصبح عمل الخلية الإنتاجية مكتملا، قام أونو بتطوير الآلات بحيث أصبحت تعمل بشكل نصف آلي أي أن العامل يقوم بتغذية الآلة بالقطعة و تقوم الآلة بإكمال العمل لوحدها و ذلك بهدف فصل العامل عن الآلة و استغلال وقت العامل بمزيد من العمل. و قد أضاف أونو إلى آلاته أجهزة بسيطة تقوم باكتشاف أي خطأ أو عيب في القطعة المنتجة فتقوم الآلة بالتوقف عن العمل أو إعطاء إنذار على شكل ضوء أو صوت مميز لتنبيه العامل عن وجود خطأ ما. و قد اقتبس إيجي تويودا هذه الطريقة من عمه ساكيشي تويودا الذي أضاف هذه الميزة إلى آلات النسيج الأوتوماتيكية التي كانت تتوقف عن العمل عند انقطاع الخيط.

كما قام أونو بالتركيز على التنميط في الإجراءات بحيث أصبح لكل عامل نمط معين من الإجراءات ا لتي يقوم بها مرارا و تكرارا. و من خلال التنميط استطاع أونو أن يزيد من التماثلية في الإنتاج مما انعكس بشكل كبير على الجودة و كذلك على السرعة و الإتقان في العمل. 

و استطاع أونو أن يغرس في العاملين في شركة تويوتا المعنى الحقيقي للتحسين المستمر. فقد استفاد أونو من تعاليم جوران و ديمنغ في مجال الجودة. فقد قام العمال بالتحسينات المطلوبة بأنفسهم و كانت هذه الفعاليات تتم بشكل تدريجي و مستمر. و قد عرفت هذه الفعاليات بكايزن و تعني باللغة اليابانية التحسين المستمر. و من هنا انبثقت كلمة كايزن لتصف مجموعة الإجراءات و الفعاليات التي قام بها عمال تويوتا في تطوير أسلوب العمل في شركتهم.

و من أهم المفاهيم التي غرسها أونو بين عماله تقصي الحقائق و الوصول إلى جذر أي مشكلة عند حدوثها. فكان أونو يصر على إيقاف خط الإنتاج عند حدوث مشكلة تتعلق في الجودة أو أي عطل في الآلات حتى لا يتم التغاضي عنها بل التأكد من معرفة السبب الرئيسي للمشكلة ومعالجته و تجنب حدوثه مرة أخرى بإزالة السبب. و كان هدف أونو بالأصل من تقليل عدد المواد نصف المصنعة هو إظهار الأخطاء على السطح حتى يتم التعرف عليها و معالجتها من خلال التوصل إلى جذورها و منعها من التكرار. و كان أونو يطلب من مهندسيه و عماله أن بقوموا بالسؤال "لماذا؟" خمس مرات حتى يصلوا إلى جذر المشكلة.

استطاع تاييشي أونو و إيجي تويودا من الوصول إلى نظام جديد بعد عشرين سنة من العمل الدؤوب داخل شركة تويوتا حتى أن ها الأسلوب عرف أيضا "بنظام تويوتا الإنتاجي". و عمل الإثنان كذلك على نقل هذه الأفكار و الأساليب إلى الشركات المزودة لتويوتا و التي كانت شركة تويوتا مساهما رئيسا في معظمها. 

أعجب العالم بإنتاج تويوتا و قدرتها على إنتاج سيارات ذات جودة عالية و سعر معقول و انتشرت في أمريكا بشكل خاص و انتهى المطاف بائتلاف شركتي تويوتا و جنرال موتورز و إنشاء أول مصنع لسيارات تويوتا في الولايات المتحدة عام 1983. 

بدأ العالم يتعرف إلى سر نجاح تويوتا و قوتها في أسلوب العمل المتبع لديها و الذي عرف كما ذكرنا "بنظام تويوتا الإنتاجي" و خاصة أن تويوتا قامت بتدريب الشركات الأمريكية المزودة على هذا الأسلوب الجديد.

في عام 1986 قام الياباني ماساكي إيماي و الذي أقام في الولايات المتحدة لفترة طويلة و عمل في مجال نقل المعرفة بين اليابان و أمريكا بنشر كتابه الشهير
(Kaizen: The Key to Japans Competitive Success) و الذي تناول المفاهيم اليابانية في الإدارة و أجرى مقارنة بينها و بين طريقة الإدارة الغربية. و كان هذا أول كتاب ينشر حول "كايزن" و الإدارة اليابانية باللغة الإنجليزية.

و في عام 1991 قام مجموعة من الباحثين بإجراء دراسة ميدانية مفصلة عن شركات صناعة السيارات في كافة أرجاء العالم و مقارنتها بالشركات اليابانية و بالتحديد شركة تويوتا حيث كان هذا البحث الذي استمر عدة سنوات ممولا من قبل جامعة ماساسوستش للتكنولوجيا. و قام هؤلاء الباحثون و على رأسهم جيمس ووماك ودانيال جونز بنشر نتائج دراستهم الميدانية في كتابهم الشهير
(The Machine that Changed the World) حيث عرض الكتاب تفاصيل أسلوب العمل في تويوتا و قارن بين شركات صناعة السيارات اليابانية و بين شركات العالم. و قد قام المؤلفون بوصف هذا الأسلوب الجديد بكلمة (Lean) و تعني النحيل أي الإنتاج الخالي من الهدر. فتح هذا الكتاب عيون العالم على هذا الأسلوب الجديد و حاولت على أثرها العديد من الشركات الصناعية المصنعة للسيارات و غير السيارات إلى تبني هذا النظام الجديد في مصانعها.

و في عام 1996 نشر المفكران و الكاتبان جيمس ووماك و دانيال جونز كتابهما الثاني الشهير (Lean Thinking) الذي تناول بالتفصيل المفاهيم الرئيسية لأسلوب تويوتا و قام هذان المفكران بعرض هذه المفاهيم بطريقة جديدة و مبسطة و عرضا في كتابهما أمثلة لعدد من الشركات الصناعية و الخدمية من مختلف دول العالم التي قامت بتطبيق هذه الأساليب بنجاح.

و استمر عمل هذين المفكرين بنشر المزيد من المؤلفات التي شكلت حزمة متكاملة من المعلومات التي توضح هذه المفاهيم و الأدوات بشكل مبسط و قابل للتطبيق مما شجع العديد من الشركات للمباشرة في التحول إلى 

و خلال العشر سنوات الأخيرة انتشر استخدام هذه المفاهيم بشكل واسع في كافة أرجاء العالم بحيث ارتقت هذه الشركات إلى مستوى العالمية و باتت الشركات التي لا تزال تسير على نهج الإنتاج الكمي في خطر خروجها من حلبة التنافس


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يناير 2009)

طارق خالد الحسن قال:


> بارك الله فيك لأول مرة أرى ترجمة بهذه الدقة لنظام lean manufacturing أنا من عشاق هذه المدرسة ومن متتبعيها باستمرار. وكنت محظوظا بأن سخر الله لي مديرا مميزا يعتبر من رواد هذه المدرسة في المنطقة العربية، وتمكنا من تنفيذ العديد من أدوات هذا النظام الأساسية التي ذكرتها في تقريرك وذلك في أكثر من شركة في الأردن
> 
> شكرا لك وان شاء الله قريبا سأساهم معك في هذه الفكرة الرائعة إذا سمحت لي.



أهلا بك أخي طارق

نتمنى ان تشاركنا بخبراتك العملية في هذا المجال.

و أهلا بك


----------



## فاتح روما (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## عبير** (5 مايو 2009)

*احتاج لمساعدة عاجلة*

اريد فيديو يبين العملية التصنيعية التي يمر بها ميزان الحرارة لتصنيعه 
رجاءً تردوا باقصى سرعة ممكنة خلال اليوم ومنتصف بكرة:11:


----------



## بلا رقيب (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا المقال الممتاز ولكنن نريد المزيد


----------



## م/المريش (17 مايو 2009)

انا اعتقد ان هناك فرق مابين التصنيع الرشيق والتصنيع المرن.
ممكن توضيح لاني في اخر سنه هندسة صناعية واول دفعة بالجمهوريةاليمنية


----------



## مجدي أحمد حسين (23 مايو 2009)

أريد معلومات مفصلة عن الإنتاج الرشيق شاكراً تعاونكم معي
المهندس مجدي حسين


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي نظامي وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (15 يونيو 2009)

التصنيع المرن يعني مفيش عندك مخزون jit ,متبع في اليابان لقلة الموارد لديهم ، ولا دولة عربية مطبقة لهذا العلم لأنها غير مقتنعة فيه 
وشكرا 
سامحوني


----------



## صناعي1 (17 يونيو 2009)

eng.mqandeel قال:


> التصنيع المرن يعني مفيش عندك مخزون jit ,متبع في اليابان لقلة الموارد لديهم ، ولا دولة عربية مطبقة لهذا العلم لأنها غير مقتنعة فيه
> وشكرا
> سامحوني



ليس الموضوع قناعة بالدرجة الاولى،فاليابان لم تطبق هذا النظام منذ بداية نهضتها الصناعية و انما جاء بعد تطورات تراكمت على مدى زمني اكتسبت فيه خبرات فنية و ادارية.
اضف الى ذلك ان من اساسيات تطبيق هذا المنهج وجود استقرار و وثوقية في العلاقة مع المزودين و ان لا يكون هناك مشاكل في تسليم المواد من الموردين، و نحن في منطقة غير مستقرة من العالم تجعل من عملية استقرار التزويد مشكلة.

معظم الدول العربية لا يوجد بها قاعدة صناعية صلبة يمكن البناء عليها و اقامة انظمة ادارية فعالة، الا انه يمكننا تحقيق نجاحات و لو محدودة.


----------



## شذى عبد الحسين علي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذنا المحترم ارجو مساعدتي في تقديم موضوع مفصل عن التصنيع الرشيق او المرن مع شكري مقدما


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## Shibani (17 نوفمبر 2009)

دليل سيــاسة الإنتاج الرشيــق
_Lean Manufacturing Guide_​ 
كتاب أكثر من رائع يقع في حوالي 72 صفحة يتناول مبادي و مفاهيم الإنتاج المـرن / الرشيـــق.​ 
يمتاز بالشرح المبسط و السلسل،، أنصح المهتمين بسياسات نظم الإنتاج الاطلاع عليه و أترك لكم الحكم​ 
أمل أن تجدوا فيه ما يفيدكم​ 

أخوكم الشيباني زرقون


----------



## طالبة ماستر محاسبة (2 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور أخي الكريم
رغم إني ماجستير محاسبة إلا أن هذا الموضوع متداخل معنا ف قسم محاسبة التكاليف
وأصبحت الاتجاهات الحديثة للتصنيع موضع دراسات لمحاولة تخفيض التكلفة
شكرا وجزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## زياد يونس (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mohammad Mahmoud M (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لكم على هذه


----------



## Mohammad Mahmoud M (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لكم على البيانات القيمة التى بالموضوع، لماذا لم يتم تطبيق lean فى عمل المنظمات الكومية، التعليم، كل نواحى الحياة.

اريد ربط علم الجودة بال lean ولكن لم امتلك المصادر من كتب ومراجع فهل يمكننى الحصول على المتاح منها لديكم

Chemist:


----------



## Mohammad Mahmoud M (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لكم على البيانات القيمة التى بالموضوع، لماذا لم يتم تطبيق lean فى عمل المنظمات الكومية، التعليم، كل نواحى الحياة.

اريد ربط علم الجودة بال lean ولكن لم امتلك المصادر من كتب ومراجع فهل يمكننى الحصول على المتاح منها لديكم


Chemist: Mohamed


----------



## alham (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الموضوع جدا قيم ولكن هل بامكاني الحصول على مصادر انكليزية تحتوي على نظام التصنيع المرن شاكرة لكم


----------



## Pal.Ind.Eng (9 يناير 2011)

ما بقدر الا احكي الف شكر الكم ...انا اول مره بقرأمعلومات قيمه بذالك ...وجزاكم الله كل الخيرات


----------



## maagdy (18 يونيو 2011)

رابط ممتاز لهذا الموضوع 

http://edara-eg.net/lean.htm


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور 
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## اسامة نوري (21 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## رضيو (7 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلاستيكه (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا استفدت كثيرا من الموضوع


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (6 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

